# Grand River Wildlife Area



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

Hunted this morning for woodcock in the E. dog training area. Didn't see any woodcock, but my dog pointed and flushed three nice Pheasants.
They must have stocked once already. Too bad they're not in season - could have easily had 2 of the 3.

Saw a group hunting the shrub near the road... assume they might have been after grouse?

Anyone ever have any luck getting grouse in GRWA?
Anyone seen any woodcock there recently?

I missed two a week ago. My dog had one under his nose, with me right behind him, but still managed to miss it!?

Can't wait 'til next week! My Vizsla is hell on pheasant! [email protected]


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

We used to do okay on grouse at Grand River until thet turned it into Club Med. Directly across the street from the new shooting range was a good spot as was the back of the area where they decided to put the skeet shooting range. Lets take the two most productive areas to hunt and drop shooting ranges on top of them. Our license fees well spent.

This is kind of hard to follow but if you go to the far east end of the hunting area on RT. 88 then go north on one of the side streets then cut back west when the northbound road ends this will put you on the east side of the river from the shooting range. Hunt to the south (across the street from the dove and dog training area) and you might see a grouse or two. A lot of the area is totally overgrown but you can find a couple of patches of old fields with thornapples and sumac trees surrounding them.

I've tried to enter a map twice but am unable to do so for some reason. You run north off of RT. 88 on Corey Hunt RD. then go west on Hyde Oakfield RD. I'm getting this off of Map Quest so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

I've hunted the same area for the past few years for Woodcock / Pheasant, never came across any grouse. The guys there today had a W.Va. license plate. Thought they were hunting with someone who knew the area, since that would be a long way to go for 'maybe' some grouse?!

I think I know the place you're talking about though... I've hunted Pheasant in that area before, if it's the same area.


----------

